# Mullet on fly



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

About 10 years ago I was fishing against some mangroves throwing a white fly and hooked not one but two mullet. Anyone else ever encounter this also. Never caught any since on fly at least. A castnet to smoke on the grill that's a different story.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

This is something I have done a lot of reading on... I understand it can be done but like carp, a lot of things have to fall into position. Bread flies are pretty much the gig. A lot of folks will "chum" the water with bread then throw a bread fly out. Google it and there is a surprising amount of info on it.

Lou


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I read about guys slinging Grape Nuts out in a shallow flat and casting little brown fuzzball flies that look like a Grape Nut and catching mullet like crazy. I like my trout, redfish and flounder too much though.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I read about guys slinging Grape Nuts out in a shallow flat and casting little brown fuzzball flies that look like a Grape Nut and catching mullet like crazy. I like my trout, redfish and flounder too much though.


They fight really strong more than I would have expected


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Freshwater trout egg patterns work.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've considerer grenades and keeping a 22 on the boat and pop shooting them. I've seen some bigger some reds! But the big schools of mullet can completely wreck a flat. I can't count how many times I've seen them spook of nice reds that were tailing. They are the only fish I know of beside dolphins that swim WITH the boat instead of away from it.

I've heard tiny tiny flies fished slowly will do the job. But I hate them so much I can't get myself to do it. Plus I don't want to clean up blood on my boat because it would not be going back alive.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

This guy nailed a minnow pattern one night...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Danny Moody said:


> This guys nailed a minnow pattern one night...


I bet he put up a hell of a fight


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I bet he put up a hell of a fight


Certainly fought harder than a snook. I was convinced it was a redfish, (which we occasionally catch under the lights) but very surprised to see a big ole nasty mullet.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Danny Moody said:


> Certainly fought harder than a snook. I was convinced it was a redfish, (which we occasionally catch under the lights) but very surprised to see a big ole nasty mullet.


Yes both the ones I caught I was fishing mangroves and thought I hooked snook.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Mr Steve Kantner introduced me to this fishing back in the 80's. This is when John Donnell's Shorelines South was on Las Olas Blvd in Ft Lauderdale. That's where I met him. Pretty much a "Bread" fly.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

When they're working up high, chum with oatmeal, then bite/cut off small slice of white grub/jig.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/help-with-some-fly-patterns.35662/#post-288431


----------



## Zum (Apr 3, 2016)

No mullet up here but we do have Kiacks(gaspereau/alewife). They make seasonal runs to fresh water, where they avoid dippers and nets to spawn. For years couldn't catch one till an older fella told me about using a small white dry fly. Works ...not every time but once and awhile, strange to, when you think a shad will take several different types of flies.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Just saw this thread. Haven't caught one on fly yet, but did on a Catch5 plug in one of my tarpon spots. Didn't snag it either, it smacked the plug and took drag, told my buddy it was a juvi tarpon until we landed it. Lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2017)

LowHydrogen said:


> When they're working up high, chum with oatmeal, then bite/cut off small slice of white grub/jig.


It's been well over 10 years since targeting mullet on the fly, which ended up being a fish of a thousand casts to get a strike & double that to get a land. At the time research called for oatmeal color dubbing to look like algae tied as a Griffths' gnat without the hackle on a #10 or #12 1x long gold streamer hook & sometimes picked out with a dubbing needle. Hooks either got spit or bent without a trout slip strike hook set. Also tried some in moss green chenille & an old grasshopper dubbing mix with a touch of antron flash. Mullet on the flats every now & then as they would hit a well used, ragged & tannin water stained schminnow of estaz with almost no marabou left for that triple jump run !


----------

